# Schwinn Paramount



## forty9er (Jul 7, 2012)

I need helpin finding out year of manufacture

and any other information.

numbers under crank not clear.
seems to be 5809wd860
nut on head post hp-7400 bci
via Japan


----------



## pastorbobnlnh (Aug 14, 2012)

1986. Looks to be a Waterford, WI made Paramount.


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 24, 2012)

Except for the Gold forks it looks a lot like this 1988 50th anniversary model. 

http://www.raydobbins.com/ebay/bike-paramount/bike-paramount.htm


----------

